# Bosch Router Edge Guide 82995



## Joel Eggerhardt (Aug 8, 2013)

I am slightly in the market for an edge guide. I am contemplating on building my own, but I just saw a listing for the Bosch 82995 Router Edge Guide.

Search results on this forum yielding nothing (BTW, the 13 second search delay is really annoying and unnecessary.)

It appears that it's like the RA1054. Will this work with my Bosch 1617?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

It will.
And so will this.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have and prefer the Bosch RA1054 Deluxe Router Edge Guide With Dust Extraction Hood & Vacuum Hose Adapter. 42 bucks on Amazon. Precision!


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the Bosch RA1054 for my 1617 and like it.


----------

